# Vortex Optics Field Test



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Great idea Tim, I'll do a little recruiting for you...:thumb:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

VortexStaff said:


> We got this idea from a rep of ours and would like to give it a try
> 
> Who in the South Central Wisconsin area would be interested in coming out and testing our optics in the field, then giving your feedback here for everyone to read? There will be no selling just a chance for everyone to try out our optics in a natural setting. We are thinking of doing this on a weekday evening; say 6pm through dusk, sometime in the next couple weeks. At this time we don’t have a set location, but we are leaning towards the Mount Horeb area.
> 
> ...



Tim this sounds great. Any chance of getting it a little closer to Madison???
Ps when you set the day, I will put a flyer up at Poynette Archery. :thumb:


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

tjandy said:


> Tim this sounds great. Any chance of getting it a little closer to Madison???
> Ps when you set the day, I will put a flyer up at Poynette Archery. :thumb:


Great Idea Tj, perhaps Tim could provide a link to a flyer for people to print off and distribute....:thumb:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

JUMPMAN said:


> Great Idea Tj, perhaps Tim could provide a link to a flyer for people to print off....:thumb:


That would work great. :thumb:


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

JUMPMAN said:


> Great idea Tim, I'll do a little recruiting for you...:thumb:


Thanks! 




tjandy said:


> Tim this sounds great. Any chance of getting it a little closer to Madison???
> Ps when you set the day, I will put a flyer up at Poynette Archery. :thumb:


We're hoping this goes over good then we'll be looking to move it to different locations. We want to make sure all those who attend give there feedback here.

If not enough interest in the Mount Horeb area we could check into a different location in Dane County.

let's give it a few days

Thanks again


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

VortexStaff said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds great. Started spreading the word to local ATers already. :thumb:


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Try not to make it a Wed. night and I might be able to make it. I know my buddy who bought a pair of Vortex would want me to go.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Its worth the trip guys!

Great optics! I love my vultures!


----------



## mike2112 (May 10, 2005)

I would be interested if you all wanted to try that. Will you by chance have spotting scopes there as well? I am in the market for one and have not had the chance to get out and look at yours yet. Looked thru the big three also will you have other manufacturers there to compare your glasses to or should we bring our own.



Let me know when and if this comes about.

Mike


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

stinky1 said:


> Try not to make it a Wed. night


Thanks Eric, will keep this in mind. 



mike2112 said:


> Will you by chance have spotting scopes there as well? I am in the market for one and have not had the chance to get out and look at yours yet. Looked thru the big three also will you have other manufacturers there to compare your glasses to or should we bring our own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, We'll have our entire line, please bring yours to compare.


----------



## WI Moose (Feb 6, 2007)

I agree with TJ...something closer to Madison would be great. Depending on the night though, I might be able to make it over to Mt. Horeb. I might be able to bring my hunting buddy along too.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

VortexStaff said:


> We got this idea from a rep of ours and would like to give it a try
> 
> Who in the South Central Wisconsin area would be interested in coming out and testing our optics in the field, then giving your feedback here for everyone to read? There will be no selling just a chance for everyone to try out our optics in a natural setting. We are thinking of doing this on a weekday evening; say 6pm through dusk, sometime in the next couple weeks. At this time we don’t have a set location, but we are leaning towards the Mount Horeb area.
> 
> ...


Would you be interested in having this at the new home of Poynette Bowhunters? It is in Columbia County and we only have 2 weeks of 3D and Broadhead leagues left so you would have some options. You could wait for the leagues to be over and have all 41 acres to use or come out on a league night and let the shooters (AT Members) be your field testers. Just some ideas, if you decide to have it somewhere else I would still be interested in coming out!


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello Tim,

We met at the WI Pro-AM, I got 5 of the first Viper Riflescopes off the truck and a set of 8x42 Viper Binos. I am up in NW WI, not far from St Paul Minnesota, so I would not be able to make it down there for an evening unless I happened to be visiting customers down that way.


What I can and will say though is this: The Vortex Viper Binos and riflescopes are impressive products. I work in the laser industry, I have a degree in Laser Electro Optical Theory, in other words I understand resolving power, clarity, transmission, etc. and so forth from a technical aspect, it has been part of my job for 17 years. I have used the binos at several 3d shoots and a few rifle matches, they also stay in my truck for those moments I see a shape off in the distance near the backroads I live on. 

I feel I made an excellent choice in picking the viper series binos. They have wonderful clarity and resolving power edge to edge, even at low light. 2 weeks ago I got to compare them to a set of Swaros at lowlight after the WI State IR50/50 rimfire rifle championships, they held their own, and in several opinions felt more ergonomic. The rifle scopes are equally impressive. I looked through a diamondback series scope and was very impressed. I needed scopes for a few varmint rifles I had picked up and I figured if the Diamondback series was that good, the Vipers should be out of this world!!! And they are. I have not put them through hard paces yet, as varmint season is pretty much over, and between coaching baseball, running our club, archery league, and a rifle league, my time to sit behind a rifle has been limited. The 6.5 x 20 is a wonderful piece of glass, I am particularly fond of the side parallax adjustment. I greatly looking forward to spending time behind the scopes this fall.



The icing on the cake. I have been so happy with the optics, that I just ordered the Skyline ED spotting scope through my favorite Vortex staffer out west:wink: In our rimfire benchrest rifle competitions, we shoot at a 1 mm diamter dot. You need to see where you are hitting relative to that 1 mm dot for given wind conditions. When you look up and down the firing line, you see a lot of Leica, Zeiss, Nikon, and Swaro glass. I look forward to seeing more than a few of the regulars scratch their heads after looking through the Skyline ED spotter. And best yet, it comes with a view-through protective cover.

I am a believer in good glass, you cannot hit what you cannot see. I am glad to see Vortex putting this level of product on the market.


Shoot straight>>>
Brian


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

I would be there if you happen to have it at the poynette bow club. 


(note to self. Renew membership at poynette bow club. before I forget again) :darkbeer:


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

hitman846 said:


> Would you be interested in having this at the new home of Poynette Bowhunters? It is in Columbia County and we only have 2 weeks of 3D and Broadhead leagues left so you would have some options. You could wait for the leagues to be over and have all 41 acres to use or come out on a league night and let the shooters (AT Members) be your field testers. Just some ideas, if you decide to have it somewhere else I would still be interested in coming out!


Hey Tom

This is a great offer and we may take you up on it in the near future. We'll be in touch.



Tenspot said:


> Hello Tim,
> 
> We met at the WI Pro-AM, I got 5 of the first Viper Riflescopes off the truck and a set of 8x42 Viper Binos. I am up in NW WI, not far from St Paul Minnesota, so I would not be able to make it down there for an evening unless I happened to be visiting customers down that way.
> 
> ...



Brian

Great review, thanks for sharing! 

Pro–Am Shamus and I had a good time there; it was really nice to meet you and all the other AT member. 

Keep us updated on the Viper riflescopes.

Tim


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Great Idea Tim. Only wish I lived in the area, to participate. I will have to settle for using my Vipers in Colorado come September, unless of course the Fury 8x32's are to me by then.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

RyanH said:


> Its worth the trip guys!
> 
> Great optics! I love my vultures!



I agree 110%. I only wish that I lived closer to Wisconsin. Then again, my wife might kill me! :wink:


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Nothing better than Vortex, and the people behind the product is second to none!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> Nothing better than Vortex, and the people behind the product is second to none!


That is no lie ! I have the 10x42 Vipers and love em! I would like to try out the Razors someday.


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*i'm in*

I Would Like To Try Them Out.i'm In Oshkosh So Just Pm Time And Place.i'm Looking For A New Pair For Elk Hunting.


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

bump for a great chance to look through the glass that is making the industry notice!! :thumb:


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

stinky1 said:


> Try not to make it a Wed. night and I might be able to make it. I know my buddy who bought a pair of Vortex would want me to go.



Yes....Stinky1 sure could use a good pair of binocs!


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

bloodtrail1 said:


> Yes....Stinky1 sure could use a good pair of binocs!


I'll bring the ones I own to compare apples to apples. Will you have any 7X50 bino's to compare to my Fujinons, or anything close to that?


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

stinky1 said:


> I'll bring the ones I own to compare apples to apples. Will you have any 7X50 bino's to compare to my Fujinons, or anything close to that?


Yes, please bring yours along! 

Check out our line here http://www.vortexoptics.com/binoculars


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Tenspot said:


> Hello Tim,
> 
> We met at the WI Pro-AM, I got 5 of the first Viper Riflescopes off the truck and a set of 8x42 Viper Binos. I am up in NW WI, not far from St Paul Minnesota, so I would not be able to make it down there for an evening unless I happened to be visiting customers down that way.
> 
> ...



Awww..........thanks Brian! :embara: I'll call you either today or tomorrow. 
And I am so glad you like the Vortex line!!! 

Dee


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Lets keep this up there for some awesome glass!!!! :wink::wink:


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

Great opportunities like this might just come to your area soon. 

give it a bump for great glass and a chance to stand in the same spoot looking at the same area with different types of binos

:thumb:


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

*Date is set 08-16-07*

Hello

Looks like it's going to be next Thursday evening from 6-8:30. We'll have the optics on display at the Pop's Knoll location in Donald Park, located off of Hwy 92 north of Mt Vernon. This site offers a variety of viewing conditions.

Hope to see you there and please bring your optics to compare!

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Punch B4 Lunch (Jun 3, 2007)

are there gonna be a variety of brands and models or just vortix?


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

Punch B4 Lunch said:


> are there gonna be a variety of brands and models or just vortix?


Vortex Optics will have their line-up of optics and you can bring yours to campare.


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

If you need directions call me.


Hope to see you there!

Tim


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

The People, The Company and The Glass are simply, the best!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

TTT.........back to the top here!!! :wink:


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*Got my diamondbacks!*

Just picked up a pair of 8x42 diamondbacks, they are exceptionally clear and well made! Just wanted to start out at the lower end to try them out, but will eventually be buying a set of razors someday!


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

TTT

give lots of support to this event!!! :thumb:


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Wish I lived closer , sure would like to look at all this quality glass close up!


----------



## FredBJr (Jan 16, 2007)

I just purchased a paif of 10x32 Vortex Lightning Bino's, its only been a week but I love them so far....


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

My 10x42 Vipers are a nice glass. No complaints here


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Great idea!*

I have my Vortex binos and they are awesome!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

TTT.............once again! :wink:


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

TTT
I am currently using a pair of 8x42 Vipers. All of the tire kickers in my leagues are amazed at the quality and ergonomics of these compared to other brand names. Several of them have purchased Vortex as a result of these "On the range" test drives, even though they own other brand name optics already!
I will soon have a pair of the Fury 8x32's, and expect to be just as pleased with them as my Viper's. The slightly smaller size and weight should make for dynamite bowhunting optics.


----------



## adamsvenom (Feb 9, 2007)

which would you prefer for low light situations?

I hunt in a very thick piece of woods and in late afternoon, i loose light very fast. size and weight are considerations too. but my main concern is low light. thanks guys. PM me if you have any suggestions and/or know of a good dealer. 

i dont have one near me so testing is out of the question i would assume so im hoping you all will help me out


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Ahh, elk season.....


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

adamsvenom, For low light conditions you described I would recommend a binocular with at least a 42mm objective lens. If you go to the website you can compare size and weight of the entire line of voretx optics.
http://www.vortexoptics.com/


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

I just checked the forecast, looks like it's going to be a nice evening for viewing.

Let us know if you're planning on coming, we're looking forward to meeting you!

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

VortexStaff said:


> I just checked the forecast, looks like it's going to be a nice evening for viewing.
> 
> Let us know if you're planning on coming, we're looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> ...



Hey Tim,

First off, the wonderful Miss Dee tells me you made a shipment today, very much appreciated!

I actually might be able to make the field test! My wife and I are passing through Madtown Thursday on our way to Michigan for along weekend at teh Nascar race (My vipers are going with). If I can get out of work at the right time and get on the road, I will try to detour over to Mt Horeb for the event, oherwise we would be going through pretty late. Madtown is 4-4.5 hours from here.

Was it you that built up the 10/22 with info from RFC??


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*I wsihed I could............*

.make the trip to Wisconsin.

I got my 10x42 Vortex's from jayhawk here on AT last year. Just downright awesome binos!

Someday I'd like to get the riflescopes or a Turkey scope when they get round to shotgun scopes.

Always willing to be a long distance field tester:greenwithenvy:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

TTT..........gotta keep this up here! You don't know what you are missing if you don't go try this glass out. 

Dee


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

Can't wait to meet some of you tonight!

Contact me if you need directions 800-426-0048 x 304

Tim


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok, so I wrote a 6 paragraph dissertation / review last night on my brand new Skyline ED spotting scope and apparently while I was typeing AT went down so it was completely lost.


I'll summarize a few high points as I am very short on time today!


*First off, THANK YOU Tim and Dee. * I got the scope yesterday it is fantastic! I worked late and then had to coach youth football. I got home at 8pm, let the dogs out and ran them for a few minutes then it was into the spotter!

I set up my Dynatran AT-828 tripod and mounted the scope. A good hefty tripod makes a big difference. Sunset was at 8:17, it was 8:20 when I got it set up. I am on an WEST facing hill, it was overcast, hot, and humid. I looked at many things in the waning light, but due to time this AM, I will share the one that impressed me most. THere is a water tower 5.2 miles (by GPS) west of my house. TO the naked eye, you can only tell it is white with something written on it. Through the spotter, the town name is quite easily readable. As well, you can see the ladder on the north side of it, in enough detail to count the rungs in that light condition!! Lowlight, heat and mirage off the tree tops, and haze from humidty, and yet that kind of clarity. That is some good glass. 

Just like creating sheer horsepower "there is no replacement for displacement" so it is in Optics. That big 80mm objective does just what you buy it to do, suck in all the ambient light. So between the water tower and the dozen other distant objected I viewed, my intitial response is VERY postitive. I am quite impressed and am greatly looking foward to comparing side by side with other glass at upcoming rifle matches.


Kudos to Vortex for putting a great product on the market!

Tim, hopefully I will meet you tonight at the field test, hopefully time works in my favor today.


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

Great review Brian, thanks for sharing!

For all those attending you'll have a chance to see what Brian’s talking about for your self. Also, a great opportunity to try Digiscoping first hand through all of our spotting scopes. 

Rumor is there might even be unreleased upcoming accessories for you to try that no one has seen or heard about:wink:

Hope to see you there!

Tim


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Have to work tonight!:sad:
Would have liked to been able to go!
But being I work less than 1/2 mile from Vortex I can look thru the binocs everyday if I wanted to!
Let me know Tim what top secret goodies you unveiled tonight that I didnt get to see!:wink:


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

Everybody post up about your experiences with Vortex Glass and let us know what super secret stuff was unveiled :tongue:


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Let us know how the event went Tim, and BTW...Congratulations on the Best of the Best honor by Field and Stream for Vortex!


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

Only a couple members from here showed up and there off to Iowa this morning to hang stands and scout for their upcoming hunt. Said they'll post when they return. 

All in all in went good. I really had a good time with coworkers outside of the work atmosphere. We'll be doing this again sometime soon somewhere North East of Madison. I'll let you know.



bloodtrail1 said:


> Let me know Tim what top secret goodies you unveiled tonight that I didnt get to see!:wink:


Ever had the following happen to you? You're in the stand and catch a glimpse of movement through the timber - something is coming your way. It's a deer, and even better when you see a rack. What do you do? You ready your bow in one hand and your binoculars with the other, but just when you pull them up to your eyes the hinge setting has collapsed or spread apart - you're left fumbling to get a view of your trophy buck. You know this has happened in countless scenarios with hunters around the nation.

We have come up with a simple little device to elevate this problem and the good news it will work with any roof prism binocular that has a tripod adapter socket located between the barrels. 

Keep an a look out here for more info soon!

Tim


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

VortexStaff said:


> Only a couple members from here showed up and there off to Iowa this morning to hang stands and scout for their upcoming hunt. Said they'll post when they return.
> 
> All in all in went good. I really had a good time with coworkers outside of the work atmosphere. We'll be doing this again sometime soon somewhere North East of Madison. I'll let you know.
> 
> ...


Glad it was a good experience :thumb: I hope all that had a chance to look through teh Vortex Line-up was able to make a few decisions for themselves and will give thier honest opinions. Thanks to Vortex and Tim for offering the opportunity and maybe that opportunity will move around the nation :wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Congrats to Vortex and the staff behind the scenes! Best of the Best.....now that is some braggin' rights there! 

Good to talk with you today Tim. And congrats again.

Dee


----------



## litlwietie (Apr 20, 2007)

For all of you guys who are in the market for great optics and missed this show, you need to make it to the next one. The clarity of the viper binos is unreal. I'm no expert on the legistics of how they work, but I do know good glass when I see it. Vortex costumer service is literally unmatched. It's nice to know there are some manufactors out there who take care of there customers, instead of finding ways to stick it them! Seriously, call and ask them to explain their warranty. You break it, they fix it. After some carelessness on my part, my binos needed some repair. They had them back in my hands later that day. I hunt a lot, and I use the heck out of my binos. You can have your swarovski's. Don't forget to stop and take out a loan for them on your way. ukey: 

Vortex. I am a customer for life!!!!!!!


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Tim, Sorry my wife and I did not make the field test, we did not get on the road from up here til around 6pm It was after 10pm when we hit madtown.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

When was the field test??:noidea: I was in Canada all last week, I was really hoping to make it.


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

tjandy said:


> When was the field test??:noidea: I was in Canada all last week, I was really hoping to make it.


We'll be doing another one soon, somewhere on the North East side of Madison. 

I'll keep you updated!

Here's a couple photos from last weeks event.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

tjandy said:


> When was the field test??:noidea: I was in Canada all last week, I was really hoping to make it.


I'm sure Tim and the Vortex Staff will have another one in the future Tj. Sound like a great time was had by all....:thumb:


----------



## gashogford (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a pair of 10x42 Diamondbacks. They are awsome!!! But one annoying problem the twist up eye cups don't stay in position.Twist them up and the slightest brushing up against them makes them slide down! But only on the right side. They need to be alot harder to turn so they stay in position. But for the $$$$ second to none!!!:shade:


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

*Razor Binos*

Tim 

First let me say i am not bashing any Vortex product but do have a question.I was comparing my Leica Duovid's 8-12x42 with the 8x42 Razor's a friend bought.This was right before dusk and there was a distinct distortion thru the Razor's that was not seen thru the Leica's.When i looked thru them for about three minutes trying to adjust them to my eyes i felt dizzy as soon as i took them away from my eyes and that is something i have never had happen before with the Leica's.My buddy that ownes the new Razors was noticing the same thing.There is some kind of distortion when viewing thru them that is hard to explain but would definately be a problem for long term use.Any ideas what it might be?THANKS


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

gashogford said:


> I have a pair of 10x42 Diamondbacks. They are awsome!!! But one annoying problem the twist up eye cups don't stay in position.Twist them up and the slightest brushing up against them makes them slide down! But only on the right side.





Boonerbrad said:


> Tim
> 
> First let me say i am not bashing any Vortex product but do have a question.I was comparing my Leica Duovid's 8-12x42 with the 8x42 Razor's a friend bought.This was right before dusk and there was a distinct distortion thru the Razor's that was not seen thru the Leica's.When i looked thru them for about three minutes trying to adjust them to my eyes i felt dizzy as soon as i took them away from my eyes and that is something i have never had happen before with the Leica's.My buddy that ownes the new Razors was noticing the same thing.There is some kind of distortion when viewing thru them that is hard to explain but would definately be a problem for long term use.Any ideas what it might be?THANKS


Hey guys

You both have a PM. We definitely want to have both taken care of under warranty 

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

*vortex binos*

I have been hearing a lot about these on AT. Was wondering what the difference is in the Razor vs Viper.


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

*Vortex*

I just got a pair of 8.5x50 Vultures last month. I got them through the local birding store here. 

I have had a lot of binos throughout my 40 plus years of hunting, camping, and being in the outdoors.

In my opinion (not so humble)......Vortex glass are THE best bang for the buck! Bar none. They just can't be beat.

Customer service (through the shop owner) is A-1. Example? I originally ordered a pair of 10x50's. When they came in I couldn't test drive them at the store and just took them home.

My first time to use them was up one of the local mountains which is an off-leash dog park.

When I tried to focus them to my eyes I noticed that the focus wheel did not move them at all on one barrel. I took them back, explained my problem and the owner verified the problem. He sent them back for replacement.

I told the shop owner that I wanted the 8.5x50's for archery (to be legal for shoots). 

Well Vortex sent the replacement binos and they work just fine. Here's the thing though........Vortex sent them by Priority Mail and I had them in hand less than a week later. Great!:thumbs_up

Now - I do one tiny disappointment with Vortex binos. The protectors that cover the eye pieces on the barrels just will not stay on the binos. This is due to the shape of the eye cups. The eye cups are rounded and tapered (which is nice) and the protectors just will not stay in place.

Pretty tough to keep them dry during a rain shower, whether at a shoot or in the field, or hunting.

Other than that I would - and do - highly recommend them to anyone who will listen (and to those that won't, as well).

One more thing.......why do people stay with the 42mm objective lens when the 50mm lens is so much brighter? Can't figure that one out. We're only talking about a weight differential of less than 8 ounces, and with the Vortex Binocular Harness Strap the difference just is not noticeable at all. So what gives?


----------



## litlwietie (Apr 20, 2007)

xsniper

Do you hunt with bino buddies. One trick I use is to flip my binos upside down with the objective lense covers on. If you need to use the binos turn them over and flip the lense covers off. This method has worked great for me in snow, sleat, or rain.


----------

